# Smiley Face shaped Shrimp



## Gill (17 Oct 2012)

Who has the Stunning little shrimp with the Smiley Face Shaped Crown. 

As Someone we all know, would like to see it. As this said person is compiling a new book. 

Saw him post some new studio pix of shrimp today, and was reminded of that shrimp. 


https://www.facebook.com/groups/shrimpsandmosses/


----------



## Ady34 (17 Oct 2012)

*Re: Heart shaped Shrimp*

Hi Gill,
Whitey has nice one with a smiley face  he uses it as his avatar but has some better shots in one of his journals.
Don't know about a heart shaped one though.
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## Gill (17 Oct 2012)

*Re: Heart shaped Shrimp*

Doh, Yep its the Smiley faced one. Don't know why i was thinking it was heart shaped. 
My memory is Abismal at the best of times. Forgot the 1st part of an interview half way thru this morning and rambled for a while.


----------



## Ady34 (17 Oct 2012)

*Re: Heart shaped Shrimp*



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Doh, Yep its the Smiley faced one. Don't know why i was thinking it was heart shaped.
> My memory is Abismal at the best of times. Forgot the 1st part of an interview half way thru this morning and rambled for a while.


  
Must have your holiday on your mind!


----------



## Gill (17 Oct 2012)

Lol yeah, been busy buying gifts from cousins, neices wish lists.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Oct 2012)

Hey Gill & Ady, I believe it's the one in my avatar? Will try get some snaps of him tonight.

He's an absolute beauty


----------



## Gill (17 Oct 2012)

yep that is the one, take some pix and tag chris in them, so that he knows they have been posted. 
I know if he chooses the shrimp, he asks for them to be sent to him for studio shoots.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (17 Oct 2012)

Can't get a really good shot  got these from past :

Photobucket - CRS Folder

What do you think? Could you possibly send him some of these on my behalf Gill?

Cheers,


----------



## Gill (18 Oct 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, will send them on to him for you .


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (18 Oct 2012)

Thanks very much mate


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (19 Oct 2012)




----------

